
Why is there no “Who's Hiring” for Dec 2017? - lando2319
I&#x27;ve been reading hackernews for years and this is the first time I haven&#x27;t seen &quot;Who&#x27;s Hiring&quot; as the top result (or at least on the frontpage), on the first of the month.<p>I went back a couple pages and still didn&#x27;t see it, did a search for the last 24 hours, didn&#x27;t see it, what gives?<p>Do people care less about who&#x27;s hiring this month for some reason? Has no one put it up yet? Has there been a change in the &quot;Who&#x27;s Hiring&quot; postings?<p>What&#x27;s the deal with &quot;Who&#x27;s Hiring?&quot;?
======
emartinelli
Check the profile description of 'whoishiring'[1]

> This account automatically submits a 'Who is Hiring?' post at 11 AM Eastern
> time on the first weekday of every month.

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

~~~
lando2319
thanks, looks like I posted this minutes before it auto posted. Good To Know.

------
minimaxir
> This account automatically submits a 'Who is Hiring?' post at _11 AM Eastern
> time_ on the first weekday of every month.

